# Lelit Mara 62, or the 62T PID?



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Advice please?

i shall probably opt for one or other of these in the not too distant future. It will be an upgrade from a 4 month old Rancilio Silvia to which I've fitted a (very successful) Auberins PID controlling temperature only. This transformed the basic machine and gave me much more confidence in what, as a beginner, I was doing.

However, I wish to move on to what will probably be my final machine. The Mara ticks the boxes of having a small footprint (space is limited, as is my wife's tolerance of kitchen surface area invasion) and not being overly complicated. I make 2-3 flat whites every morning and have no pretensions to become anything other than competent in churning these out with consistent results. It's what I and my wife like. I use an Eureka Specialita.

So, is it worth the extra for the PID version, having read on a test report that the benefits on a HX machine are marginal? I'm mindful of the extra confidence that this has given me on the Silvia. Also, it would have to be pushed up tight against a back wall, so can this be done, or is the cabling sticking out and preventing this?

I look forward to any advice or comments.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

In my opinion there is no real added benefit to getting the PID on this machine. I think some people just like to have one.

Each to their own. But I wouldn't be getting the PID version on the Mara.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

No big advantage of PID temp control in HX machine.


----------

